# DVC Grand Californian - just passed ROFR



## RX8 (Sep 5, 2018)

After six years of owning just one timeshare I did what many of you have done and that is I bought another one.  And to think I thought TUG was a support group to help us all avoid buying more!

I currently own Grand Pacific Palisades with an 8,400 HGVC point option.  I just got word that DVC passed ROFR on the resale 160 point Grand Californian that we put an offer on at $155 PP.  We are now waiting to close.  We thought about purchasing at WDW but we plan on being at Disneyland much more than WDW and didn't like our odds to get what we wanted at VGC at the seven month mark.  I am glad it passed because I didn't want to have to go through the 30 days of agony again waiting to find out if it passed ROFR.

This is the last timeshare, I promise.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 6, 2018)

Congrats.  That’s a great price.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 6, 2018)

Congratulations. I would not want to rely on a 7 month window there, either.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 6, 2018)

That is a great price! Where did you buy it and what was the asking price? 

I guess DVC prices are going down again. I paid $161 a point for Grand Cal last year.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 6, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> That is a great price! Where did you buy it and what was the asking price?
> 
> I guess DVC prices are going down again. I paid $161 a point for Grand Cal last year.



Thanks TravelTime. Most of the resale’s I looked at was priced at $185 to $220 PP. I put an offer in with another broker of $150  that was listed at $200 and the broker said the seller didn’t even want to counter. I eventually found mine at Fidelity Resale’s, a licensed broker in Florida.  They have a good reputation from what I could find. They seem to price more realistically and therefore their listings don’t stay on the market very long. They do have higher than norm closing costs and also have a $195 admin fee but I figured that it added about $300 to the total cost which still resulted in a good price, IMO.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 6, 2018)

RX8 said:


> Thanks TravelTime. Most of the resale’s I looked at was priced at $185 to $220 PP. I put an offer in with another broker of $150  that was listed at $200 and the broker said the seller didn’t even want to counter. I eventually found mine at Fidelity Resale’s, a licensed broker in Florida.  They have a good reputation from what I could find. They seem to price more realistically and therefore their listings don’t stay on the market very long. They do have higher than norm closing costs and also have a $195 admin fee but I figured that it added about $300 to the total cost which still resulted in a good price, IMO.



Yes I have used Fidelity Resales. I heard they have lower priced inventory because DVC sends distressed clients their way. I am assuming your seller really needed to cash out at that price. It is well below market!

Or perhaps this indicates the recession is coming...Oh No!


----------



## RX8 (Sep 6, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> Yes I have used Fidelity Resales. I heard they have lower priced inventory because DVC sends distressed clients their way. I am assuming your seller really needed to cash out at that price. It is well below market!
> 
> Or perhaps this indicates the recession is coming...Oh No!



Sorry, didn’t answer one of your questions. The VGC was listed at $150. I offered $155 thinking there would be others throwing out an offer at the listing price.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 6, 2018)

RX8 said:


> Sorry, didn’t answer one of your questions. The VGC was listed at $150. I offered $155 thinking there would be others throwing out an offer at the listing price.



Wow, I have never heard of someone paying more than asking on a timeshare! I am very impressed with your approach. You saw the prey and went in for the kill, beating out all the others!


----------



## SeattleJohn2 (Sep 6, 2018)

I wonder what the $/point will be if/when DVC decides to expand GCV or build a new property there. Disney is pretty savvy so they must realize people are willing to pay a premium for points near Disneyland.


----------



## AnnaS (Sep 7, 2018)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## RX8 (Sep 7, 2018)

SeattleJohn2 said:


> I wonder what the $/point will be if/when DVC decides to expand GCV or build a new property there. Disney is pretty savvy so they must realize people are willing to pay a premium for points near Disneyland.



I’m still new learning the DVC ways but my thought is that when they raised the direct price of VGC to $235 PP they were possibly trying to set the pricing expectations for their new Resorts.    

I know that DVC is currently active in buying back a small handful of resorts including Sarasota Springs Resort. A typical SSR buyback would leave them with an approximate $60 PP profit. I understand that is also WDW but with the demand at VGC, and limited inventory, they could have realized an $80 PP profit by buying my points back through ROFR.  Not that I am complaining mind you...DVC just doesn’t seem interested in buying back VGC for some reason.


----------



## TravelTime (Sep 7, 2018)

RX8 said:


> I’m still new learning the DVC ways but my thought is that when they raised the direct price of VGC to $235 PP they were possibly trying to set the pricing expectations for their new Resorts.
> 
> I know that DVC is currently active in buying back a small handful of resorts including Sarasota Springs Resort. A typical SSR buyback would leave them with an approximate $60 PP profit. I understand that is also WDW but with the demand at VGC, and limited inventory, they could have realized an $80 PP profit by buying my points back through ROFR.  Not that I am complaining mind you...DVC just doesn’t seem interested in buying back VGC for some reason.



DVC rarely exercises ROFR. I bought Aulani for $82.50 per point and Fidelity assured me it would not be a problem since DVC rarely buys back properties. I too find that very strange. You truly scored with VGC for $155. DVC Resale Market is still advertising for over $200 a point but I suspect it will be hard to maintain if people end up seeing Fidelity selling for $150ish a point. I suspect DVC could care less about making a few thousand dollars per contract right now. It seems like DVC needs a strategic reason to exercise ROFR and it is not motivated by these small timeshare resales right now.


----------



## RX8 (Oct 23, 2018)

Wanted to share that my VGC was closed a few weeks ago.  Yesterday I got the DVC welcome letter in the mail and set up the on-line account.  Searched for VGC availability next August and found the whole month wide open. Made my reservations for early August.  Seeing that my options were pretty much any size, any date, I am so glad I purchased at VGC rather than a different resort only to have to pray that something would be available at the 7 month mark for dates that I needed. 

I love the DVC website/reservation system.  So easy to use and navigate.


----------



## PearlCity (Oct 25, 2018)

Congratulations! We bought about 4-5 years ago and have no regrets for VGC..disneys expansion for a new hotel is now stalled so I dont see DVC expanding there soon. Even if they did the convenience of having your own entrance to the park is amazing.  We just got back from a week stay and had a high park view room. It was awesome! Enjoy!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnPaul (Oct 27, 2018)

So , what does 160 DVC points get you at the California resort?


----------



## jlp879 (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Mcrobot (Oct 29, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> So , what does 160 DVC points get you at the California resort?



And how far in advance do you need to book?  Is there any short notice availability?   To plan a Disneyland trip 12 months in advance would be painful.


----------



## PearlCity (Oct 29, 2018)

Mcrobot said:


> And how far in advance do you need to book?  Is there any short notice availability?   To plan a Disneyland trip 12 months in advance would be painful.


There is decent availability 7 months and 1 day out to 11 months out. At 7 months all DVC members can book here and being the smallest DVC and the only one in Disneyland. All the rooms usually book up at 7 months out as soon as booking opens. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 29, 2018)

Please add this to www.rofr.net if you haven't done so already.


----------



## RX8 (Oct 29, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> Please add this to www.rofr.net if you haven't done so already.



Did it on my phone and messed it up, sorry. Asked for price and I put down the total dollar amount but looks like I should have entered $151 PP. can you please correct?


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 29, 2018)

RX8 said:


> Did it on my phone and messed it up, sorry. Asked for price and I put down the total dollar amount but looks like I should have entered $151 PP. can you please correct?


Yes, i can correct it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 6, 2018)

RX8 said:


> Did it on my phone and messed it up, sorry. Asked for price and I put down the total dollar amount but looks like I should have entered $151 PP. can you please correct?


Fixed


----------

